# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R13-raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

za one koji dolaze prvi puta, slobodno pitajte sto vas zanima, saljite mi Pp ove, mailove ili pitajte ovdje i slobodno dodjite 

ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite uz ime SD, ali djecica su bez daljnjeg dobrodosla 
uz svaki termin napisano je koliko nam minimalno osoba treba, ali ne znaci da ce nam visak smetati, dapace. Molim vas da javite ako se upisete, ali zbog nekog razloga morate odustati. Isto tako i ako se niste upisali, a oslobodi vam se vrijeme, slobodno nam se pridruzite 

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD 

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## ivarica

datume mijenjaj   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

evo ja sam promjenila i upisala se uz put

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## daddycool

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Frida

Vidimo se na velesajmu  :Love: !

----------


## Inesica

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 )
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Ivana2

Kakve su šanse da dobijem šifru ako ne mogu volontirati i nisam članica Rode?

----------


## Mukica

Nazoves u one dane kada ce se dijeliti sifre telefonom.

----------


## apricot

članice Rode dobiju najmanje šifri   :Smile:  
tako da to nikako nije uvjet.
jedino što možeš napraviti je da budeš uporna i uporna i uporna i... onaj dan kada se šifre dijele telefonski.
mi, nažalost, uvijek imamo i listu čekanja od stotinjak ljudi jer, jednostavno, ne možemo "obraditi" toliko robe koliko bismo mogli imati.
zato smo limitirali i broj komada po donositelju.
ovako imamo cca 10000 komada robe i svaki taj komad u dva dana moramo obilježiti, sortirati i unijeti u računalo...

----------


## ivakika

kao sto sam napisala na drugom topicu, sifru mozete dobiti unaprijed samo ako volontirate na rasprodaji ili primopredaji

za sve ostale, bili clanovi ili ne, vrijede termini koji ce biti objavljeni na portalu, odnosno 19,20 i 21.09. od 12-16 sati na telefon 092 10 72 800

----------


## mommy3

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## mara

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18)

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## apricot

maro, možeš li ikako u petak doći u 9, pa onda u četvrtak ne moraš prije cca 13-14...
pa ću ja šefovati u četvrtak, ti u petak...

----------


## mara

mogu pokušati   :Razz:

----------


## mara

i jedino kaj u četvrtak nemrem ostati dulje od 18h, a došla bum u 10 ne da šefujem neg' da delam  8)

----------


## apricot

znam, ali volim ja onu tvoju torbicu.
jedino tada sve štima!   :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih došla pomoći koliko budem mogla uz Ivu i vjerovatno Janka (osim ako ga ne uspijem kome ostaviti) pa ako je moguće ne bih se zapisivala za neko određeno vrijeme, nego onak, doći ću kada budem mogla, vjerovatno ujutro. Možda i petak i četvrtak, a možda samo petak...
Je li to ok?

----------


## apricot

naravno da je ok

----------


## Frida

Apri i Mara baš mi je drago da ćete obje biti tamo, tako će, dok Mara šefuje Apri mene učiti plesati  :Laughing:  (naravno u pauzi)

----------


## apricot

Frida?!
Pauza?!
U mojoj smjeni?!
Ma daj! Pa općepoznato je da se kod mene ne smije jesti, prati ruke, ići u wc, dojiti, hraniti djecu...
Red, rad i disciplina!

 :Saint:

----------


## zumbulmama

Ja bih mogla čet ili pet (što vam više paše) od 9.30 (kad ostavim klince u vrtiću) pa dok izdržim. ili kasnije, s tim da sam gotova do 15h.   :Smile:

----------


## Frida

> Frida?!
> Pauza?!
> U mojoj smjeni?!
> Ma daj! Pa općepoznato je da se kod mene ne smije jesti, prati ruke, ići u wc, dojiti, hraniti djecu...
> Red, rad i disciplina!


Da stvarno, kako sam mogla zaboraviti tvoj bič?!

----------


## ivakika

Mara, budem ja dosla oko 18 u cetvrtak

----------


## zumbulmama

Možda bih mogla i u subotu iza 13h, kad stavim klince spavati. moram se dogovoriti s MM. Javim se kasnije.  :Smile:

----------


## Kristina1

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18)

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## čokolada

Zapisat ću se u zadnji čas, jer nemam pojma kako će nam te dane biti u vrtiću i kada je trudnički tečaj. Subota ziher ujutro.

----------


## mamazika

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18)

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

I molim šifru...

----------


## Brunda

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Ava M

[quote]četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ), AvaM SD
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-1Cool
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

Evo mi smo se zabilježili za termin- petak 16-20. Ne znam hoćemo li ostati svo vrijeme jer P. ima 6mj, ali nastojat ćemo što dulje. Jeli može?
Molili bi šifru.

----------


## apricot

Ava, za šifru se javi ivakiki na pp

----------


## tinnkka

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-1 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## zumbulmama

a ja?  :D

----------


## Ava M

Apricot hvala!

----------


## apricot

> a ja?  :D


ne!
ti imaš poseban tretman: moraš joj doći na kućna vrata!   :Razz:  

naravno, i ti!

----------


## apricot

ali samo ako se prijaviš za dežurstva, znaš...

----------


## zumbulmama

Sorry, ja sam nova.  :Smile:  Ne kužim točno striktnost tj. ležernost rasporeda.
Dobro, dodjem u čet ujutro. ok?

Kad mou dobiti šifru?

----------


## apricot

pa kad se javiš ivakiki na pp   :Laughing:  

gle, kod nas je raspored, zapravo, prilično potreban.
prema vašim upisivanjima, popunjavamo rupe, zovemo upomoć, nabavljamo brojeve telefona...
nekada se u nekoj smjeni prijavi 20 ljudi i onda se nekako desi da nas na "terenu" bude 3-4, a to je svakako premalo.
zato mi volimo ako se prethodno predbilježite, kako znamo na koga se može računati.

neki su uvijek leteći, ali dolaze već 6-7-8 rasprodaja za redom i znamo da na njih možemo računati, da će uskočiti...

naravno, nitko se neće naljutiti ako netko ne dođe, ili ako dođe u smjenu za koju se nije prijavio, ali stvarno nam je svima lakše ako smo što približniji u broju: šefica napravi liste, pa voditelji smjene mogu točno rasporediti ljude...

Uostalom, dođi pa ćeš vidjeti  8)

----------


## bubimira

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-1 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA(sd)

----------


## stella

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; *stella*
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-1 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA(sd)


Evo konačno da vam se i ja pridružim malo  :D

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18), maxi SD(od 17)

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), maxi (do 12)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-1 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA(sd)

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18), maxi SD(od 17) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), maxi (do 12) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) stella 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-1 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA(sd)

----------


## maxi

kaj apri, nekaj sam fulala?

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18), maxi SD(od 17)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), maxi (do 12)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) stella
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, anchi SD (do kad V izdrži)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-1
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA(sd)

----------


## Maja

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18), maxi SD(od 17) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), maxi (do 12) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) stella 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, anchi SD (do kad V izdrži), Maja 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-1 ,Maja
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA(sd), Maja


Budem još za ova dva dana prije vidjela gdje je veća frka popodne pa se zapišem.

----------


## Ava M

> četvrtak; 27.09.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10)
> 13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira
> 16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18)
> 
> petak; 28.09.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16)
> ...

----------


## zumbulmama

Sorry, nesto me zeza kompac (ili ja ne kuzim)  :Embarassed:  , ne da mi vise nista upisati kad stisnem quote  :Embarassed:  , pa molim da me upisete: cet i pet od 9.30-15h.
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30)

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-1 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA(sd)

----------


## Mukica

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 ) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA(sd)

----------


## Pticica

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 ) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)

----------


## apricot

> kaj apri, nekaj sam fulala?


nisi nego si pisala istovremeno sa stellom, pa je ona ispala.   :Heart:  

ajme, cure... koliko nas je...
 :Love:

----------


## anchi

Moram ponovo jer me netko izbacio:
četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 )
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)

----------


## Irchi

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 )
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)

----------


## tweety

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20)
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 )

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)


P.S. čini mi se da je netko izbacio maxi

----------


## daddycool

> ajme, *cure*... koliko nas je...


  :Razz:

----------


## apricot

i dečki,   :Heart:   :Heart:   (za tebe i TATAMATU)

----------


## Maja

nda, i mene je netko izbacio, budem se prijavila kad ne budemo više post na post lupali.

----------


## ivakika

ne mogu vjerovati koliko vas je  :Love:  
sad priznajte, jeste se pozurili prijaviti da dobijete sifru ili tak jako volite raditi na rasprodaji?  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h)
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 )

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)

----------


## @n@

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 )

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)[/quote]

----------


## tinars

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd), TinaRS

----------


## tinars

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)

----------


## Linda

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS 

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)

----------


## tanja_b

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS 

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)

Zapisala sam se za termin za koji sam sigurna, ali to ne znači da me neće biti i u druge dane - samo još ne znam točno kad!

----------


## mamazika

Zbrisali me s jednog termina, pa ispravljam:

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd)

Zapisala sam se za termin za koji sam sigurna, ali to ne znači da me neće biti i u druge dane - samo još ne znam točno kad![/quote]

----------


## Juroslav

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mommy3, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mommy3 (do kad izdržim), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd), juroslav


Možda uletim još negdje (četvrtak ili petak navečer), a možda i u subotu bude promjena.
Uglavnom, došel budem barem malo.

----------


## apricot

ej, čekala sam te...  :Heart:  
bez obzira na Burzu   :Wink:

----------


## Juroslav

apri, daj pazi kakve postove pišeš kao odgovor meni, i MŽ je na ovom forumu, bum još dobil zabranu dolaska na rasprodaju!   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

sve je ovo kod mene "poslovna" ljubav!
pa pogledaj kolika sam srca curama poslala!
ili će pomisliti...   :Wink:

----------


## mommy3

Na žalost vas moram zamoliti da me brišete sa popisa jer imam komplikacije u trudnoći i moram strogo mirovati    :Sad:    danas sam se strašno uzrujala na forumu i počelo me probadati...sada sam od ginića i nema mrdanja...ovo mi je zadnje javljanje. Pakiram se za bolnicu    :Sad:  
Moje isprike........

----------


## apricot

mommy3, brini za bebicu, ima vremena za Rasprodaju   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd), juroslav


Možda uletim još negdje (četvrtak ili petak navečer), a možda i u subotu bude promjena.
Uglavnom, došel budem barem malo.[/quote]

----------


## Juroslav

ts, ts, ts...

apri, kaj ti ne znaš kvotati?

----------


## apricot

nisam htjela kvotati, nego sam morala mommy izbrisati, a zaboravila da si dolje još komentirao...
daj me pusti, reći ću te ženi!

----------


## renci

za četvtak i petak neću se zapisti, ne znam točno u koje vrijeme ću moći doći - ali dolazim!
Za subotu još ne znam - počinjem u ponedjeljak raditi pa ću tek onda saznati da li mi je ta subota radna (ja bih bila sretnija da radim na rasprodaji, ali nije sve kako ja hoću-šmrc)

----------


## Lidali

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (sd), juroslav

----------


## bubimira

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav

----------


## Tea

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav

----------


## petarpan

samo da se na brzinu prijavim, na jobu sam,pa nemrem sad složiti se u listu..

pišite me petarpan, petak 17-18:30h

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30) 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav

----------


## tatek

Na zalost, ova ce rasprodaja morati proci bez naseg volontiranja (nasa roba se mozda pojavi ako uspijemo uloviti sifru   :Razz:  ) jer smo neodlozno zauzeti tih dana.

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Juroslav

O, tatek, i ovak nas ima malo, a sad još i bez tebe   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## retha

Molim mene upisati  za 27.09 od 13-16h.
I za subotu 29.09 od 16-18h

----------


## apricot

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30) 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha

----------


## retha

Apricot, hvala.   :Love:

----------


## apricot

ma mene samo zanima hoće li doći muž i je li naučio hrvatski   :Laughing:  
a ne da mu ja ispričam cijelu povijest Rasprodaje, a on meni...   :Teletubbies:

----------


## retha

Pa meni je u planu vodit ga s sobom...samo on to jos ne zna.   :Grin:  
A kaj se hrv tice..pih...kuzi vise nego kaj sam ja mislila. 
A kaj se tice njegove   :Teletubbies:  face..ma nema ti to veze s hrv, on ti i mene tak gleda..na kojem got jeziku ja blebecem.

----------


## apricot

o, to onda više nije MOJ problem   :Laughing:

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30) 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-18) 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha

Za petak ipak ne obećavam. Jel da se onda radije brišem pa samo uletim ak ću moći?

----------


## Ines

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-1 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-1 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha

----------


## Dora06

Sorry kaj ovako upadam sa pitanjem za ivakiku ali poslala sam na njenu pp ali kao da ništa nije stiglo ! 

Rado bih se uključila i pomogla, no obzirom da taj tjedan radim popodne od 13-20 ima li smisla da se javim za pomoć u četvrtak i petak od 9-11.30??? 
Ako me tada nećete trebati (a nadam se da ipak hoćete) mogu odvojiti vremena za subotu popodne, vidim da trebate friške!!! 

Eto ,molim malu pomoć oko odabira vremena!

----------


## Frida

Dora, kada god dođeš dobro si došla, pomoć na treba uvijek.  :Heart:

----------


## Dora06

Ok!
Doći ću u četvrtak i petak u vec spomenuto vrijeme pa će se naći posla i za mene!
Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## Lutonjica

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-1 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-1 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha

----------


## meda

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-1 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-1 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS, meda (13-15)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha

----------


## apricot

hvala vam svima   :Heart:  

možemo li malo "podebljati" drugu smjenu u četvrtak i petak: tad je obično najnapetije jer je velika navala sa prodavateljima...

----------


## andrea

i ja dolazim u četvrtak i petak popodne, al još nisam sigurna u koliko sati, pa se nisam još zapisivala, al doći ću

----------


## tatek

Eto mene ipak u cetvrtak ujutro, simbolicno al ovaj put zaista nemere vise, popodne smo vec na putu ...

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-1 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-1 

20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama 


13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), TinaRS, meda (13-15) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha

----------


## apricot

tatek, taman da montiraš štendere...
 :Heart:

----------


## tatek

> tatek, taman da montiraš štendere...


bas volem te poslove u kojima do izrazaja dolazi kreativnost i  sve ostale intelektualne sposobnosti   :Grin:   :Smile:  

(Do sada sam obicno ispracao rasprodaje i ostavljao praznu halu, a sad cu obrnuto.)

----------


## daddycool

to tatek, sjeo si mi k'o kec na desetku
sad bumo nas dvojica to inženjerski riješili
ima da nam štenderi budu krivi kao nikad do sad   :Grin:  
nego ti si koliko sam skužio prilični handyman, jer imaš kakvu preporuku za ljepilo koje bi koristili da zalijepimo kotačiće u noge štendera kako ne bi stalno ispadale? znači spoj je metal - metal.
savjetuj pametno jer će i tvoji prsti biti od toga ljepila   :Grin:

----------


## tatek

> to tatek, sjeo si mi k'o kec na desetku
> sad bumo nas dvojica to inženjerski riješili
> ima da nam štenderi budu krivi kao nikad do sad   
> nego ti si koliko sam skužio prilični handyman, jer imaš kakvu preporuku za ljepilo koje bi koristili da zalijepimo kotačiće u noge štendera kako ne bi stalno ispadale? znači spoj je metal - metal.
> savjetuj pametno jer će i tvoji prsti biti od toga ljepila


hm, setalom se bas ne igram cesto, ali uz schvasanje   :Grin:   ne vidim drugog rjesenja osim brzoprianjajuceg ljepila (dakle, cuvajmo prste).

----------


## tatek

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> to tatek, sjeo si mi k'o kec na desetku
> sad bumo nas dvojica to inženjerski riješili
> ima da nam štenderi budu krivi kao nikad do sad   
> nego ti si koliko sam skužio prilični handyman, jer imaš kakvu preporuku za ljepilo koje bi koristili da zalijepimo kotačiće u noge štendera kako ne bi stalno ispadale? znači spoj je metal - metal.
> savjetuj pametno jer će i tvoji prsti biti od toga ljepila  
> 
> ...


setalom = s metalom

----------


## daddycool

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> to tatek, sjeo si mi k'o kec na desetku
> sad bumo nas dvojica to inženjerski riješili
> ima da nam štenderi budu krivi kao nikad do sad   
> nego ti si koliko sam skužio prilični handyman, jer imaš kakvu preporuku za ljepilo koje bi koristili da zalijepimo kotačiće u noge štendera kako ne bi stalno ispadale? znači spoj je metal - metal.
> savjetuj pametno jer će i tvoji prsti biti od toga ljepila  
> 
> ...


kupit ću ja onda i gumene rukavice za svaki slučaj da nas ne bi u hitnu uguravali skupa sa štenderom   :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

> hvala vam svima   
> 
> možemo li malo "podebljati" drugu smjenu u četvrtak i petak: tad je obično najnapetije jer je velika navala sa prodavateljima...


Probat ću ja doći i u četvrtak, ali nisam sigurna, pa se nisam zapisivala.

----------


## apricot

joj, ova dvojica su mi   :Love:  

tanja, hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## tatek

> joj, ova dvojica su mi


Kapnut cemo mi malo tog ljepila i tebi na stolicu tako da budes ekipi stalno na raspolaganju!   :Laughing:

----------


## Linda

> Probat ću ja doći i u četvrtak, ali nisam sigurna, pa se nisam zapisivala.


X

----------


## thora

I ja budem došla i u četvrtak i u petak,ali opet neznam kada  :Wink:

----------


## Forka

I ja ću doći najvjerojatnije u četvrtak i petak, još ne znam točno kada. Budući da imamo još neke poslijepodnevne obveze, vjerujem da će to biti noćna šihta (šalim se), dakle vjerujem da će to biti iza 18 sati. Pozdrav svima i vidimo se!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

na mene možete računati na blagajni + još cca 3h.

Petak 100% ne mogu, mooooožda uletim u četvrtak u jutarnju šihtu, ali se neću upisivati jer nisam sigurna.

----------


## Mamita

dolazim u četvrtak i petak nakon posla 
a za subotu ne znam još

----------


## Brunda

Nisam se upisivala u drugu šihtu ali u četvrtak ću sigurno biti barem dio vremena i u njoj.

----------


## bubimira

jel se primopredaja vrši isto na velesajmu?
 :Embarassed:  
sorry al do sad sam uvijek bila samo subotom.
i tko je glavnu u subotu? imala bih molbu

----------


## apricot

šefica Rasprodaje je ivakika.
primopredaja je na istom mjestu gdje i sama rasprodaja, a kad dođeš... shvatit ćeš i zašto   :Laughing:

----------


## Veki

Ne znam više na koju listu da se ubacim  :Wink:  , pa me molim ubacite.
Dolazim u četvrtak popodne od 16-19 sigurno, a ostalo kako uspijem. Nadam se što više. Vidimo se tamo  :Bye:

----------


## apricot

tko bi ovo ažurirao?
dobrovoljac?
Luna?   :Saint:

----------


## tinars

Probat ću ja!

----------


## apricot

:Heart:  

(jel mogu poslije prigovarat`)?

----------


## tinars

*četvrtak; 27.09.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11) 
*13-16 (10 osoba):* apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
*16-20 (10 osoba):* Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19)
*?:* tanja_b, linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)

*petak; 28.09.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14) 
*13-16 (10 osoba):* apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 
*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla)
*20-22 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 
*?:* thora, Forka (iza 18 )

*subota; 29.09.* 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h)
*13-18* (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ),  meda (13-15) 
*16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha
*?:* mamita

----------


## tinars

Čekam prigovore   :Smile:

----------


## Barbi

Bilježim se za četvrtak i/ili petak poslije 17. I za subotu, naravno.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Čekam prigovore


  :Love:

----------


## apricot

> Bilježim se za četvrtak i/ili petak poslije 17. I za subotu, naravno.


daj upiši vrijeme, molim te (za subotu)

----------


## tinars

Barbi, i/ili mi je too much   :Razz:  
Ima previše kombinacija


_________________________________________________

UPUTA za upisivanje na listu:

desno gore u postu Quote 

upišete se gdje treba
izbrišete 


> na početku posta i


 na kraju posta

pregledate post Preview/Pregledajte
ako ste zadovoljne Submit/Pošaljite
_________________________________________________

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19) 
?: tanja_b, linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla) 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha 
?: mamita

----------

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19) 
?: tanja_b, linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla) 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha 
?: mamita

----------


## tinars

ne vole se boje i to je!  :Razz:

----------


## apricot

a jesi gunđalo!

----------


## Dora06

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19) 
?: tanja_b, linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla) 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha 
?: mamita

----------


## andrea

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19) 
?: tanja_b, linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla) 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha 
?: mamita

___________

u četvrtak i petak isto dolazim, al ne znam još točno kad

----------


## tanja_b

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (16-19)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla) 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, Davorka 
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha 
?: mamita, tanja_b

___________ 

Zbog više sile (čitaj: šefa   :Mad:  ) moram se "ispisati" iz petka, ali zato dolazim u četvrtak, a moguće i u subotu (ovo zadnje još čeka povrdu)

----------


## petarpan

i ja mjenjam petak za četvrtak...

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (16-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla)
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15)
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha
?: mamita, tanja_b

___________

----------


## leonisa

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (16-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla)
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa
13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha
?: mamita, tanja_b

----------


## casper

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (16-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30) 
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, Davorka 
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper,

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita, tanja_b

----------


## tinars

Brišem se s petka, u subotu ću sigurno svratit na par sati, ali još ne znam točno kad.    :Sad:  

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (16-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30) 
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka 
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper, 

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper) 
?: mamita, tanja_b

----------


## mina

Neću se zapisivat ali ako ne budem imala puno posla mogla bi čet i petak negdje od 12-17

----------


## apricot

mina, to bi bilo super, to je udarni termin   :Kiss:

----------


## lara01

I ja sigurno dolazim u četvrtak i petak, samo ne znam kada.
To ovisi o tome kako će nam ići adaptacija i koliko će lavić biti u jaslicama.

----------


## Mony

Ja cu se stavit za subotu ujutro, iako imamo taj dan djecji rockas, no jos ne znam tocno jel ujutro il popodne, pa cu pokraj svog imena stavit upitnik, jer ovisi o visoj sili    :Wink:  


četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (16-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30) 
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka 
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper, Mony? (7.30-11),  

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper) 
?: mamita, tanja_b

----------


## tanja_b

Dolazim i u subotu   :Smile:  

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (16-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30) 
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka 
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper, Mony? (7.30-11), 

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper) 
?: mamita

----------


## tanja_b

Ajoj, opet ta osmica sa zagradom   :Rolling Eyes:   dakle, trebalo je pisati od 14 do 18 h!

----------


## maxi

*Apricot*

upisala sam se još u utorak 11.9. a ispala sam iz popisa (možda ih je još)???

----------


## pinocchio

a di sam ja :?  ne znam šta se desilo, ali ja dolazim u četvrtak 12-15. djeca-komada jedan.

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (16-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30) 
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka 
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper, Mony? (7.30-11), 

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-1 , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper) 
?: mamita

----------


## bubimira

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (16-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30) 
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka 
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper, Mony? (7.30-11), 

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-1 , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper) 
?: mamita


Žao mi je, al morala sam mijenjat četvrtak. Danas su nam tek u vrtiću stavili obavijest o roditeljskom sastanku

----------


## tanja_b

četvrtak; 27.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30) 
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka 
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper, Mony? (7.30-11), 

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper) 
?: mamita 

I mi imamo roditeljski u četvrtak. Probat ću stići poslije njega, jer koliko toga mi je natrpano u sljedeći tjedan, na kraju ne bih ni došla prije subote  :/

----------


## maxi

upisujem se ponovo pošto sam ispala u copy/pastanju



četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper, Mony? (7.30-11),

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

----------


## diči

Bok društvo evo i nas!

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), Luna Rocco (do 18 h), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita[/quote]

----------


## apricot

pa di ste vas dvije?!
već sam se prepala da mi nećeš Petru dovesti!
 :Heart:

----------


## jmaja

> *četvrtak; 27.09.* 
> 
> *9-13 (7 osoba):* Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11) 
> *13-16 (10 osoba):* apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
> *16-20 (10 osoba):* Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19)
> *?:* tanja_b, linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)
> 
> *petak; 28.09.* 
> 
> ...


.jmaja sa sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom od 7

----------


## Luna Rocco

četvrtak; 27.09.

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11) 
*13-16 (10 osoba):* apricot, mara, bubimira, Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
*16-20 (10 osoba):* Mukica SD, mara (do18) , amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19)
*?:* tanja_b, linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)

petak; 28.09

*9-13 (7 osoba):* apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14) 
*13-16 (10 osoba):* apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD 
*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, tanja_b, petarpan (17-18:30), Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla)
*20-22 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, TinaRS, 
*?:* thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS, mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h)
*13-18* (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ),  meda (13-15) 
*16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha

Vidim da u petak ima brdo ljudi za termin iza 16 h, pa se mičem iz tog dijela. Bit ću oba dana (čet/pet) do 16 h, iskrsle su mi raznorazne prepreke pa sam i to jedva nekako iskemijala.

----------


## bubimira

jmaja je kvotala krivu listu, a mislim da za njom onda i luna rocco.

dajte cure provjerite to još jednom!

----------


## Luna Rocco

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, leonisa SD
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa,casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

Nadam se da je sad ok.  :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

ja sam se krivoupisala za petak. ispravljeno.

----------


## jmaja

[quote="leonisa"]četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), mamazika (7.30-11.00, možda i skroz), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), mamazika (14-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

----------


## diči

> pa di ste vas dvije?!
> već sam se prepala da mi nećeš Petru dovesti!


Pa evo nas! Šećer ipak dolazi na kraju...Ne bi bilo nikako u redu da ne dođemo! Vidimo se!
 :Smile:

----------


## mamazika

Sve su šanse da me nema u petak i subotu, pa se odjavljujem sa subotnjih termina, pokušat ću ostati u četvrtak kad donesem stvari.

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro), mamazika (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

----------


## Davor

Dođem čim uspijem. Nemam pojma kad, ali dovodim "pomagača".

----------


## anchie76

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro), mamazika (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima, anchie76 (7-12), Nika (7-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

----------


## Brunda

Moram se odjaviti sa liste za petak. Previše toga mi je uletilo za taj dan  :/ 

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro), mamazika (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD, 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima, anchie76 (7-12), Nika (7-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

----------


## Lidali

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro), mamazika (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD + frendica, 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima, anchie76 (7-12), Nika (7-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

----------


## čokolada

Evo pišem ziher subotu od 7 do kad me noge budu nosile, i petak gdje je najpraznije.



*četvrtak; 27.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30) 
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro), mamazika (17-20) 

petak; 28.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12) 
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD + frendica, čokolada
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper 
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka 
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 ) 

subota; 29.09. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima, anchie76 (7-12), Nika (7-12), čokolada (7- do kad budem mogla) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper) 
?: mamita

----------


## hildegard

Šećer zbilja dolazi na kraju  :Rolling Eyes:  


četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19), petarpan (16:30-18:30), leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro), mamazika (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12), hildegard BD i kraljica85 SD (od 9,15 pa dok izdržimo)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD + frendica, čokolada
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima, anchie76 (7-12), Nika (7-12), čokolada (7- do kad budem mogla)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

----------


## mara

a ja nemrem naći torbicu   :Sad:

----------


## petarpan

etvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19),  leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro), mamazika (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12), hildegard BD i kraljica85 SD (od 9,15 pa dok izdržimo)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD + frendica, čokolada
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima, anchie76 (7-12), Nika (7-12), čokolada (7- do kad budem mogla)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita



ispisujem se sa četvrtka, L.bubani, a neće mi ga imat tko čuvat, što sam, dakako, sada doznala...  :Sad:  

za petak se neću upisivati, ne znam kakva će biti situacija, ali ne bude problem ako mognem pa samo banem, jel tak'

----------


## mina

Ja ću probat sutra i prekosutra banuti u neko doba, neću se ništa zapisivati točno kad jer ne znam kak bude na poslu i hoću li se izvući... planiram kad je gužva 13-17
Nego- valjda ću vas naći, pretpostavljam da je to na velesajmu, u paviljonu 7a- ako sam dobro shvatila...
To sam htjela provjeriti, gdje se trebam pojaviti

A subotu možda samo navratim s djecom, od njih nema šanse da išta pomognem, a nema ih tko čuvati...

----------


## meda

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19),  leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro), mamazika (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12), hildegard BD i kraljica85 SD (od 9,15 pa dok izdržimo)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD + frendica, čokolada
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima, anchie76 (7-12), Nika (7-12), čokolada (7- do kad budem mogla), meda (do 8-11)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

----------


## apricot

Hvala vam svima koji ste se prijavili   :Heart:  
Sretno nam danas, sutra i prekosurea (slobodno neka dođu i oni koji nisu na listi)!

*Molimo sve volontere da se pri dolasku jave voditeljicama smjene:*

četvrtak:
jutarnja: apricot
popodnevna: mara

petak:
jutarnja: apricot
podnevna: mara
popodnevna: ivakika

subota: ivakika

----------


## apricot

*PAVILJON 7* ,ulaz kroz Gastro Globus

----------


## ana.m

Ja danas neću doću jer mi je po ovakvom vrmenu malo bad vući njih dvoje po busu i tramvaju   :Sad:  .
Nadam se da sutra hoću, zapravo veselim se tome, ako me kiša ne spriječi.
Sorry još jednom zaa danas i samo imam pitanej koliko je tamo toplo iltitiga hladno  :/ . Ipak ako bih neko vrijeme tamo provela s klincima da znam kakva je situacija   :Kiss:

----------


## Amelie32

Javljam se da danas stižem ipak ranije već oko 12, ali ću morati i ranije otići. Stoga Apri, eto dolazim ti ja u smjenu !  :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

Cure, samo vam želim poslati veliki  :Naklon:  
I uz naporan rad vam želim ugodnu zabavu i druženje!

----------


## maxi

mene su zafrknuli za smjenu pa danas ne dolazim
sutra dolazim ujutro kako sam se zapisala

----------


## Dora06

Ana.m 
Jutros je meni bilo friško obzirom na kišno vrijeme, no kad se zalaufaš s poslom mislim da ne bi trebalo biti hladno!
Klince obuci malo toplije pa ih lako skineš ak im bude vruće.

Vidimo se i sutra ujutro  :D

----------


## apricot

svim današnjim radilicama i radnicima   :Heart:

----------


## Kristina1

Ja nažalost neću doći sutra, baš mi je bilo super dok sam bila tamo (nadam se da je i nakon 4 bilo super) ali sad me rasturaju leđa...
Baš mi je žao da se neću opet družiti s vama  :Sad:

----------


## retha

> koliko je tamo toplo iltitiga hladno


Cuj..kako kome!   :Grin:  
Ma najbolje je obuci se slojevito pa ak zavruci od silnog rada..skidanje sloj po sloj...
Nego,dodoh i htjedoh napisati i nesto pametno..
Sutra planiramo navratiti (obiteljski) al nismo tocno ziher kada pa se necu zapisivati.

----------


## Roza

Sutra (petak) dolazim sama od 10-13, a poslije 4 dolazim ja, MM, naša djeca (komada 2) i moja kuma s djetetom (komada 1). Ostajemo negdje do 19 h (ako nam Tarzan dozvoli   :Grin:  )
neću se upisivati na listu, da ne unosim nepotrebnu zbrku...

----------


## ana.m

Thanks
Nadam se da neće kiša i da će mi dječica biti ok pa da se sutra ujutro vidimo.   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

u Dubravi pada kiša

----------


## ana.m

Tu kod nas ne pada, padalo je nćas, tak je cmoljavo, a ja se sve spremam da idemo... :/

----------


## fegusti

> Cure, samo vam želim poslati veliki


ajme! na mušku radnu snagu sam zaboravila   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ines

malo cu kasnit

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak; 27.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): Ivakika (9-11), apricot, daddycool, Inesica (SD 1kom), mara(od 10), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), Brunda (od 10), zumbulmama (9.30-15), lutonjica SD (10-14), tatek (9-11),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara, bubimira (do 15:30), Luna Rocco, retha, Jelka SD (15-16)
16-20 (10 osoba): Mukica SD, mara (do18) , maxi SD(od 17), amelie32 (do 18.30), Elvira, Pticica (17-20), Irchi, tweetySD (17-20), @n@ (vjerojatno SD), larmama, Jelka (16-18 ), mamita(iza posla), Veki (16-19), tanja_b (17-19),  leonisa (cca 17-cca19:30)
?: linda, thora, Forka (iza 18 ), mommy_plesačica (ujutro), mamazika (17-20)

petak; 28.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): apricot, Inesica (SD 1kom),mara (od 10), maxi (do 12), Kristina1 (9-do kad izdržim), tinnkka( 9-16), zumbulmama(9.30-15), Tea (9-...), Ines, lutonjica SD (10-14),Dora06(9-11) ,Gabrijela (casper), Nera + ribica (9-15), diči SD (9-17), leonisa SD (do 12), hildegard BD i kraljica85 SD (od 9,15 pa dok izdržimo)
13-16 (10 osoba): apricot, mara,bubimira, Luna Rocco, Lidali SD + frendica, čokolada
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Mukica SD, Inesica (od18:30-21), mara (do 18 ) ; stella, AvaM SD (od 16-do kad P.izdrži), Elvira, Pticica (17- 21), Irchi,tweetySD (17-20), @n@ + mm, SD; Linda, mamita(iza posla),casper
20-22 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Mukica SD, Elvira, @n@ + mm, SD, Davorka
?: thora, Forka (iza 18 )

subota; 29.09.

7-18: IvakikaSD, Mukica SD (do kad klinci izdrze), apricot, Inesica (od 8-12), bubimira, maxi, amelie32 (do 13), anchi SD (do 12), tweetySD (do kad potomčić izdrži), TinaRS (probat ću organizirat čitav dan, sigurno ću doći bar na par sati), Tea(7-...) , larmama , mommy_plesačica (na blagajni + još cca 3h), Davorka (7-14), dille (8-13), andrea (9-15), leonisa (stand+koliko L. dopusti),casper, Mony? (7.30-11),diči SD (7-18, ako bog da), od 7-13 jmaja + sestrićnom i jmarija sa kumom i muževima, anchie76 (7-12), Nika (7-12), čokolada (7- do kad budem mogla), meda (do 8-11)

13-18 (što više "friških"): Inesica (od 15-18 ), meda (13-15), tanja_b (14-18 ) , Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) TATAMATA (možda s malim zakašnjenjem), juroslav, retha ,Gabrijela (casper)
?: mamita

_Nažalost Jana kuri pa se ne vidimo danas.    Još samo da nađem neku žrtvu da mi pokupi vrećicu koju sam si ostavila da danas platim. _

----------

